# Paracetamol



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I did raise the question of over the counter painkillers a long time ago.

She who must be obeyed has just informed me she had to pay €7 for 100 Paracetamol today- bit steep, even by Cyprus standards, when you think how cheap they are in the UK.

Anyone care to suggest the cheapest place to buy Paracetamol on the island?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The price of drugs is regulated here and the government price list is available to check.

That's why when we go to the UK we buy the maximum 2 packs each every time we go near a supermarket and return pilled up!

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Do the Euro shop sell them?


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was wondering myself about the price of painkillers. I take Ibuprofen for migraine occasionally, and last year when we were in Spain, we were out and about and I had left mine back at the accommodation so we had to find a pharmacy. A large pack was about €1.50. I'll have to look at that price list and probably stock up!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> The price of drugs is regulated here and the government price list is available to check.
> 
> That's why when we go to the UK we buy the maximum 2 packs each every time we go near a supermarket and return pilled up!
> 
> Pete


Same here we must have 20 odd boxes in the cupboard:noidea:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is the link to the price-list, it downloads automatically for me as an Excel spreadsheet. On the odd time that I have been to a pharmacy I have always paid more. 

http://www.moh.gov.cy/MOH/phs/phs.nsf/All/DA5E376FBF4398D6C2257C290040EC46/$file/%CE%A4%CE%99%CE%9C%CE%9F%CE%9A%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%9F%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A3%2020112013.xls?OpenElement


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Pam n Dave said:


> Here is the link to the price-list, it downloads automatically for me as an Excel spreadsheet. On the odd time that I have been to a pharmacy I have always paid more.
> 
> http://www.moh.gov.cy/MOH/phs/phs.nsf/All/DA5E376FBF4398D6C2257C290040EC46/$file/%CE%A4%CE%99%CE%9C%CE%9F%CE%9A%CE%91%CE%A4%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%9F%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A3%2020112013.xls?OpenElement



Zou can also find it here. I update the database as soon as a new pricelist is released

(moderated)

Then zou can check online

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I did raise the question of over the counter painkillers a long time ago.
> 
> ...



If you are a pensioner and go to the hospital you can get a prescription for 60 paracetamol for 50 cents...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Sarchy said:


> If you are a pensioner and go to the hospital you can get a prescription for 60 paracetamol for 50 cents...



Plus 3 Euro for the visit to the doctor...


Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Plus 3 Euro for the visit to the doctor...
> 
> 
> Anders


That's very true Anders, however we never go to see him just for paracetamol as we restock when we go to get our prescriptions renewed. Went this Wednesday and was even asked if I wanted paracetamol, ibuprofen or antihistamines (cream and tablets). :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarchy said:


> That's very true Anders, however we never go to see him just for paracetamol as we restock when we go to get our prescriptions renewed. Went this Wednesday and was even asked if I wanted paracetamol, ibuprofen or antihistamines (cream and tablets). :clap2:


But if you only need painkillers you still need to pay 3 euro to see him to get the prescription....


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone- we too use visitors as mules!!


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

quick update

There's a new pain killer being released in the US under the brand name of Zohydro- bit of furore about its addictive qualities, though


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> quick update
> 
> There's a new pain killer being released in the US under the brand name of Zohydro- bit of furore about its addictive qualities, though


That's a scary product that should only be used under careful medical supervision. Even the manufacturer says, "Zohydro ER is not indicated for use as an as-needed analgesic.".

I wonder if an addictive legal drug like this can affect street prices of illegal substances.

I think I'll stick to paracetamol!

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a scary thread. I keep a UK purchased 16 pack of generic paracetamol and of brufen. More often then not I have to throw some away because of the expiry date. 

The most used over the counter drug I have is aspirin. When I fly 3 hours or more I take a half a tablet hoping to avoid DVT.


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Prescriptions*

I went on Tuesday to the General in Paphos to get my 2 monthly prescription for Blood Pressure pills and Statins. After queing with 104 people in front of me I was told no BP pills 'try next week'. As I had run out I had to buy them from a Chemist - 
€9.75 which I thought a bit steep.

This is not the first time that the General has run out of needed prescriptions which can only be renewed 2 monthly. It never used to happen, we (pensioners) have been here for nearly 6 years.

I must add that the actual medical care there is excellant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Cat Lady said:


> I went on Tuesday to the General in Paphos to get my 2 monthly prescription for Blood Pressure pills and Statins. After queing with 104 people in front of me I was told no BP pills 'try next week'. As I had run out I had to buy them from a Chemist -
> €9.75 which I thought a bit steep.
> 
> This is not the first time that the General has run out of needed prescriptions which can only be renewed 2 monthly. It never used to happen, we (pensioners) have been here for nearly 6 years.
> ...


If you think you paid too much for the BP, then you can look here. [Moderated)

The government set the max prices and this is the latest list

Anders


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

*Prescriptions*

Thank you Anders for that information. The price was correct!

We hope to be at the meet up on Saturday but have not, as yet, received the menu but we will chance it anyway.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Cat Lady said:


> Thank you Anders for that information. The price was correct!
> 
> We hope to be at the meet up on Saturday but have not, as yet, received the menu but we will chance it anyway.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


Here is a link to the menues

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/334993-time-spring-2014-meet-up-8.html#post3248097
Anders


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you again Anders, much appreciated.


----------



## sasaasso (Dec 29, 2018)

thank you


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well folks this new drug in the states might be classed as addictive, but the amount of people who are addicted to painkillers, even paracetamol, according to recent studies is quite high.
cheers


----------

